# Wanted: Software testers for Open Source Model RR software



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello, I am Robert Heller, owner of Deepwoods Software, and I am looking for people to test my Model RR software package, The Model Railroad System. I am partitularly interested in people to test it under MS-Windows, since I don't have any MS-Windows systems to test it with (I have several Linux systems and one MacMini). Contact info below in my sig.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

What's the difference between this and JMRI?


----------



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

redman88 said:


> What's the difference between this and JMRI?


1) It is coded "closer to the bare metal" -- it is a mix of C++ and Tcl/Tk. It does not need any additional software (eg the JRE) installed and it is faster and uses less system resources (JAVA tends to be something of a pig sometimes). 

2) It includes some applications and libraries the JMRI does not include (and I am not sure will ever include): There is a time table application, a freight car forwarder program (using switch lists). It also has support for the Azatrax collection of USB interface boards (JAVA has poor support for non-TTY USB devices).


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

How does it compare to Train Controller with regard to automated train collision avoidance and transponder equipped decoder locations?


----------



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

JerryH said:


> How does it compare to Train Controller with regard to automated train collision avoidance and transponder equipped decoder locations?


Presently unsupported. If someone can point me at a specification of the interface logic of the transponders, I could write the code to implement it.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The ID location is detected by a block detection board and reported via loconet to the PC interface. JMRI and Traincontoller both can use this. Transponding is a Digitrax hardware feature. Both software's use block occupation but the transponding is optional for redundancy to prevent collisions of trains running under computer control.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/transponding/

Link to my software controlled model railroad.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

*New Release of the Model Railroad System released: 2.1.38*

Deepwoods Software has just released a new version of the Model Railroad System: Release 2.1.38. Details here:

http://www.deepsoft.com/2016/08/dee...-version-2-1-38-of-the-model-railroad-system/


----------

